# welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?



## amdintel (16. Februar 2009)

*welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*

welches ist das Beste Defragmentierungs
Tool für XP und Vista    Freeware ?

gibt es da irgendwelche Test Berichte drüber ? 
ich halbe leider beim googlen nichts gefunden ?
und unter gut,  meine ich    das es gut gründlich  die HDD Defragment 
und nicht nur halbe Sachen macht.


----------



## GeForce (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*

Ich würde mal sagen TuneUP Utilities 2009! Ist zwar nicht freeware, aber das kann man leicht ändern....


----------



## caine2011 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*

also ich shwöre auf den defraggler, der kommt von derselben firma wie der ccleaner
der größte vorteil meiner meinung nach, ist dass er zweikerne nutzt und somit mit einer ausreichend schnellen festplatte sehr schnell defragmentiert


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*



GeForce schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen TuneUP Utilities 2009! Ist zwar nicht freeware, aber das kann man leicht ändern....



und sich damit viren und malware aufn Rechner holen. Richtig 
Man man man  

Die beste kostenpflichtige Software ist die von O&O. PCGH hat mal verschiedene getestet. Ob freewaredefragger dabei waren weiß ich nimmer =/


----------



## OctoCore (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*

Schau mal***


----------



## amdintel (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*

ja schön nur ist das alles in Englisch ,
welches ist denn  das Beste  ?

Defraggler taugt eigentlich nichts, denn habe ich noch drauf und werd den bald runter schmeißen der  Defragment ungenau und kann MFT nicht .


----------



## emmaspapa (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*



GeForce schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen TuneUP Utilities 2009! Ist zwar nicht freeware, aber das kann man leicht ändern....



Deine Anwesenheit hier lässt sich auch schnell ändern . Du bist hiermit verwarnt mit Punkten .....

@Topic: Ich kann Dir  das hier empfehlen .


----------



## amdintel (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*

es ist trotzdem irgendwie schade , 
das man über solche Tools keine 
detaillierten Tests findet, 
sich kein Magazin die mühe macht, auszuprobieren  welche  free Tools gründlich Defragment 
und auch MFT gleich  mit Defragmenten.

Die Sache ist nämlich die, 
die Erfahrung habe ich mit Defraggler gemacht, 
alle 4- bis 6 Wochen gibt es zwar Updates davon,
aber besser wird die SAche von Update zu Update leider auch nicht , 
es macht  hier auf mehreren PCs  etwas Probleme,
grade wenn es darum geht sehr große  Datei Blöcke Neu zu verschieben  u.a.  auch wenn die HDD  stark Defragment ist,   Defragment Defraggler nur halb 
und nicht richtig ,  auch als letzte Update hat daran nicht geändert .   ich muss also dieses Tools mehr mals durch laufen lassen , das ist mist .

Disk Defrag werde ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## OctoCore (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> ja schön nur ist das alles in Englisch ,
> welches ist denn  das Beste  ?



Das beste ist das oberste Programm, steht ja auch dabei. Danach geht es abwärts (in der Liste und in der Bewertung). Defrag ist auch in der Liste, weiter unten. 
Wenn du es mit Englisch nicht so hast, ist das ja keine Schande, wäre aber hilfreich für andere Leute, wenn du einfach dazu schreibst: Deutschsprachige Programme bevorzugt.


----------



## Bruce112 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*

unter Vista reicht der eigene 
http://www.oo-software.com/

es gibt auch demo version 30 tage kanns du ausprobieren 

Tune Up 2009 defr.auch gut .

bei Tune Up 2009 kanns du auch Vista Tunen viel besser .für das geld


----------



## Sash (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*

hab woanders schonmal gefragt aber keine antwort.. welchen reg cleaner für vista 64 könnt ihr empfehlen? sollte aktuell und zuverlässig sein.. hatte letzte jahr mal einen probiert der mir die reg so verhauen hat das ich nicht mehr in die systemsteuerung gekommen bin, und kein windows update ausführen konnte...
sollte freeware sein, vielleicht auch mit tuningsmöglichkeiten oder sowas...


----------



## Bruce112 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*

Free Registry Cleaner für Vista

ob der gut ist ich sag mal befridiegend 

oder den hier hab ich selber CCleaner

beste ist Registry Mechanic aber musst du geld bezahlen optimiert auch den registry

Tune Up 2009 hatt alles was du willst probier erstmal den Tune up 2009 demo version dann siehs du ob du damit zurecht kommst .


----------



## amdintel (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> unter Vista reicht der eigene
> [URL]http://www.oo-software.com/images/rd7/logo.gif[/URL]
> 
> es gibt auch demo version 30 tage kanns du ausprobieren
> ...




Das ist alles überteuerte Software, 39 bwz. 40 € für so ein Tool ist abzocke, 
überlegt mal was Windows kostet ,
und hier geht es nicht darum -Reklame und Werbung auf dem PC zu installieren 
sondern um  Vorschläge  von freier s.g. Free Ware ,
die jeder nutzten darf  und kann !
Bitte daran halten !
was ich  immer wieder etwas blöde finde, das s.g. Free Ware nicht getestet wird ,
schließlich haben sich die Hersteller =  Programmierer ja die Arbeitet gemacht , 
für alle was kostenlos zur Verfügung zu stellen , wo für sie kein Geld bekommen .


----------



## Bruce112 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*

wer sagt den das er sich das Kaufen soll .

ich hab auch freeware software geschrieben .


Hab ich geeschrieben das er sich unbedingt den software kaufen soll.

verstehe ich nicht .

wenn einer schlau ist kommt er mit demo version halben jahr dursch .


----------



## Eru123 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*

JKDEFRAG bestes kostenlose Tool !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AchtBit (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*

Ganz klar ultimate defrag

UltimateDefrag - Download - CHIP Online


1. das schnellste
2. kann ich meine Daten hinbewegen wo ich will


----------



## amdintel (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*

das stimmt fast , ich hatte vom diesem Tool auch einen ganz guten Eindruck nur schnell war es nicht  und dann leider in englisch , 
und mein Proiblem mit diesem Tool war, ich wusste nicht, wie man es 
optimal für LW C einstellt ?


----------



## AchtBit (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*

Ja, die Freeware Version ist etwas ausgebremst.

Ist ganz einfach. Gehst auf Options und wählst dein LW

Unter High performance stellst ein welche Dateien in den vorderen Bereich der HD geschrieben werden 

'Custom' Da kannst ganze Ordner auswählen,
'Wildcard' Da kannst Dateierweiterungen auswählen(z.B. *.exe)

Archiv bestimmt welche Datein nach hinten verschoben werden. Das gleiche in grün.

Das wars schon. Dann wählst 'Consolidate', unter Options wählst welche Einstellung berücksichtigt werden soll. Wenn du z.B die Archiv Option nicht brauchst, checkst nur 'high performance' 'stop when ready' 'Dir close to MFT' Genauso kannst auch nur die Archivoptionen verwenden. Was du eben grad brauchst.


----------



## amdintel (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*

wieso gibt es davon noch eine bezahl  Version ?
also auf der Hersteller Seite finde ich nur die free ,
ich habe wieder Defraggler , der ist bei mir auf allen PCs etwas  schneller,
wo bei schnell  nicht immer gründlich ist, aber schlechter fragmentiert  der Defraggler
   eigentlich auch nicht , ist mir jedenfalls nicht so aufgefallen ,

hilfreich währe mal ein Umfassender Test von PC.Hardware 
aller Free und bezahl Soft ? also was diese Tools tatsächlich machen und wo die 
weniger gründlich sind, so wie Geschwindigkeit  , ich habe hier kein Labor und 
kann deshalb kene Tests in der Form machen .


----------



## AchtBit (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*

Kann nicht sein. Hier ist die Herstellerseite. http://www.disktrix.com/ultimatedefrag_home.htm

Die Vollversion unterscheidet sich erheblich von der Free


----------



## amdintel (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*

bei dem Link vom Hersteller Chip.de sind nur die Free Versionen von 2008  , ja schon klar die Neue von 2009 kostet 24 € , ganz schön teuer für so ein kleines Tools, das sonst nichts kann, 
da beileibe ich lieber erst mal bei Defraggler, zu mindest wird immer am Defraggler gearbeitet und alle 4 bis 6 Wochen kommt davon oft  ein Neues  kostenloses Update, die Free Version ultimatedefrag , ist mir   zu langsam , bleibt zu hoffen das der Defraggler eines Tages noch besser wird ?


----------



## AchtBit (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*

24$ = 19 Euro. Das geht in Ordnung für das Proggy


----------



## amdintel (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*

ist trotzdem zu teuer,
unser deutsches Geld nimmt  der Hersteller gerne,
ist aber nicht bereit,  die Software so wie Dokumentation in
deutsch zu machen, solche Software sollte man nicht kaufen.


----------



## schub97 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*

bloß nich kaufen!ich habs getestet,das fragmentiert eher.genauso wie es in mehreren zeitungen steht.


----------



## AchtBit (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*



schub97 schrieb:


> bloß nich kaufen!ich habs getestet,das fragmentiert eher.genauso wie es in mehreren zeitungen steht.


 
lol

Hier eine aktuelle Analyse mit Perfect Disk von meiner Syspart. Letzte Defrag war mit UltimateDefrag vor ca. 2 Monaten.


----------



## mattinator (28. März 2009)

*AW: welches ist das Beste DefragmentierungsTool für XP und Vista ?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Das beste ist das oberste Programm, steht ja auch dabei. Danach geht es abwärts (in der Liste und in der Bewertung). Defrag ist auch in der Liste, weiter unten.
> Wenn du es mit Englisch nicht so hast, ist das ja keine Schande, wäre aber hilfreich für andere Leute, wenn du einfach dazu schreibst: Deutschsprachige Programme bevorzugt.



Habe Smart Defrag 1.11 aus genanntem Test gerade mal installiert, Bedienung ist in deutsch (ganz schicke Modi "Sofort", "Automatisch" und "Zeitgesteuert"), download Defragment Disk | Smart Defrag | Free Disk Defragmenter Download . "Sofort"-Defragmentierung (für beide Festplatten !) gerade gestartet, mal sehen was es bringt.


----------

